# Trade Ork stuffs for Tau stuff or $



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have:
Ork Battlewagon w/ Rolla both on sprues still
Killa Kanz x 3 (Bare metal oop)
Lootaz x 6 (primed black)
Tankbustaz x4 w/ Nob + 2 Bomb Squigs

I want:
Tau Hammerhead
Tau Devilfish
Vespid squad
2 x Piranha's
Whatever Tau stuff you might have? 

Let me know.

Would also sell.


----------

